# Heeling



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Asko son thread promted this. What is your favorite style/look for heeling patterns? What do you like/not like and why? Post a YouTube or other vid if you can! 

I'm still trying to find one that I like the look of because I would like to know how it stacks up (ie, is one style considered "better" than the other, as far as competition and points?)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, I think I like something like this the best. I like the head sideways rather than straight up. I don't like prancing/rearing up when it's not consistent/even, to me it is distracting and looks unnatural (though I suppose this is largely due to the size/conformation of the dog?). I also like that this guy is walking like someone would normally walk, he doesn't have to hold his hand/arm way out to accomodate the dog. I like focus and precision but I also don't see much practical use for a dog heeling with his head looking straight up and prancing along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hH047UbiBU

or this one too (dog is more prancey, but the woman's movement still looks pretty natural to me)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEq-Ec05J-o


What do you think?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think the first dog is a little flat. Correct, but flat. I want a dog to be more active and drivey, and it just so happens that at the right pace and drive level many dogs develop a type of prancy gait. Other than the send out (resulting in the emergency down), there is no real practical use for anything in a SchH OB routine. I think the video that Denise posted of the Asko son is outstanding. Great attitude, actively pushing the handler while being correct. Awesome. Most GSD's have a problem looking back like that - it's more of a Mal thing. I have a hard time trying to compare the first video above to that Asko son. I don't even think they're close enough to compare. The second video is better, but still not close in my opinion to the Asko son who is heeling like a cocked and loaded weapon ready to blow at any second. I dig it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So, disregarding any obvious errors in both routines, would the Asko son score better? Are there any examples of a dog exhibiting the same level of drive without the head up/back or does that go hand-in-hand with drive?

"Cocked and loaded", lol I like that!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Now I like the video of the asko son, but not with the head tilt of the dog in the first video. 

Kinda like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lhkFS-S1wc

This one too, but forging a little much for my liking. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPtpmwm9ITw

still haven't found the right one to explain, lol.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I like the way Claudia Romard and her dog Clip do the heeling. He is very focused, attentive, drivey, yet...it looks comfortable for both the handler and the dog. It also helps that Claudia is an outstanding trainer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jURaEkImDWc


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I personally like the front-leg prancy look for some dogs, so long at they are maintaining nice intense focus on the handler. Jax does this when she is animated and doing an obedience routine with great joy. I love seeing a dog on the field who really looks as though he or she is thoroughly enjoying what they are doing







I recall one judge we had at our club who made a similar comment along these lines: would rather see a focused dog working with his or her handler with animated joy rather than a flat dog working with focus who looks correct but also too "tense". So in regards to "points" I think it can therefore also depend on the judge.

For me, I think it can depend on the team...it the "fit" between handler and dog looks fluid and in harmony with each other, I think this paints a very nice picture. Not sure if that makes sense or not 

Would love to see the vids posted here, but it will have to wait until I'm back at work, as I'm on dial up at home (the joys of living in the boonies)


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I personally love Claudia's dog's heel work.. very animated & also very correct. If I had a choice between a dog that's correct but somewhat flat, or a dog that's pushing handler but maybe out of position somewhat.. I'll take the pushy dog. But like everything else ~ it's a personal preference. I know with my own dog (Dante), when his drive is lower like when I take him into AKC settings, he's more correct but I prefer the pushiness (he's driving me) that I get with the Schutzhund obedience. Also, it definitely depends on the judge whether or not they are going to take points. I find that if a judge really likes the dog's attitude and if the dog's pushing handler in obedience, they don't take as many points (some of them).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDextrodinaireI like the way Claudia Romard and her dog Clip do the heeling. He is very focused, attentive, drivey, yet...it looks comfortable for both the handler and the dog. It also helps that Claudia is an outstanding trainer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jURaEkImDWc


Oooo I like this one. Sort of like the dog in the other thread but this one to me seems more natural and less awkward. Maybe it's just the size of the dog? It seems in the videos I like (which is arbitrary since I know very little) the dogs are smaller and/or shorter.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

From what I can see, in the Asko son video, the dog is in a very correct heel position and I love the head position and front end action. In the Claudia video, the dog has great front end action too but is seriously forging and that's why the dog can have his head in the position it's in. In the first video, with how drivey the dog is, he could have his head turned only a little more than it is as there is no place else for him to turn it. If he was heeling just a little further back, but still in proper heel position, there would be more room for turning the head to the side rather than straight up.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lies, I believe that Clip is JUST like Asko (and I REALLY liked Clip!), however he is smaller, and less angulated. Go look up Larry on the PDB, and he has a LOT of rear angle for a working line dog.

His butt drops so much partially because of the length of thigh bone, and partially because of his head position. It's like luring a puppy into a sit. The head goes up, the butt goes down, so his front action will seem very high, and to some, overdone because his hindquarter is being carried so low.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeSo, disregarding any obvious errors in both routines, would the Asko son score better?


I think it would depend on what level trial it is and the judge's preference. At a higher level, he may score higher.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

From Youtube: This functionality is not available right now. Please try again later. 
We are currently performing site maintenance. Be cool - we'll be back 100% in a bit.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Andy's a nice dog..

Chris Wild is looking to do a breeding with him...


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I second Claudia Romard and Clip!!! Forgot about that one, I absolutely LOVE that obedience routine!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is a clip of our youngest club member I think she was 16 when she joined us enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UYGr2FsBZc


----------

